
Show HN: WASM Binary Structure - kizer
http://jsfiddle.net/8sj1qouk/2/
======
kizer
Please fork/modify the fiddle as you wish. I created this because I like
visuals.

------
kizer
Also, the code rotating the labels is broken. Please feel free to cleanup!

